# Spent time sitting outside, enjoying nature



## Marie5656 (Jun 6, 2019)

*In prep for my new deck, I went to Home Depot and bought an outdoor chair.  Will buy a couple more after deck is done.

Anyway, the other day in later afternoon, before it started to get dark, I went out and sat outside for an hour or so.  Watched a lot of the local critters out foraging for their dinner  Lots of birds, squirrels and even chipmunks.  It was enjoyable and very relaxing to watch them scurry around.  I am really looking forward to the new deck now, so I can spend a lot more time outside.  I have not sat out in a long while, and now realize how much I missed it.  

We sometimes get deer and geese in the neighborhood.  Even turkeys sometimes, but have not them in years.
*


----------



## Pappy (Jun 7, 2019)

We had a large bird feeder at our old place in the country. It was nice sitting and watching the different kinds of birds feeding. Some were downright mean. And then the antics the squirrels would go though were fun to watch.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 7, 2019)

Pappy said:


> We had a large bird feeder at our old place in the country. It was nice sitting and watching the different kinds of birds feeding. Some were downright mean. And then the antics the squirrels would go though were fun to watch.


----------



## Wren (Jun 7, 2019)

Sounds lovely Marie, I wish you many happy hours spent relaxing there


----------



## Marie5656 (Jun 7, 2019)

Pappy said:


> We had a large bird feeder at our old place in the country. It was nice sitting and watching the different kinds of birds feeding. Some were downright mean. And then the antics the squirrels would go though were fun to watch.



Pappy, I plan on putting up a bird feeder once the deck is done. My niece said she would come out and help me put it up. You are right, it is enjoyable to watch..


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jun 7, 2019)

That sounds so nice Marie. The last several years the hubby can't wait to go back to his recliner and watch a bunch of movies from the library. We have a nice porch and after reading your post I think I'll skip a couple of days staring at those boring movies and sit also.


----------



## Pappy (Jun 7, 2019)

After a year or so, these starting growing under the feeder.


----------



## tortiecat (Jun 9, 2019)

The one thing that I miss, living here in a residence, is our patio.  Spent hours
sitting enjoying the gardens and the birds at the feeders.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 22, 2019)

I bet you are really going to enjoy the new deck once it's done.  Nothing like sitting out on a nice night.  Last night after our walk my dog and I sat out for awhile and it was so peaceful and the air was so nice.  I was sitting on a large rock that is next to the building.  Thinking of getting myself a lawn chair to sit out on.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Jun 22, 2019)

In the back of our apt building complex,we have a lovely garden with flower/plants,statues
There are 8 table/chairs where residents can sit reading,eating dinner .A grill is there so any resident can use it
I'm a member of the garden comm,my 'job' is watering some of the flowers/plant.
I love sitting in the garden reading or watching nature Sue


----------



## Marie5656 (Jun 22, 2019)

*I am finding it especially relaxing when I am having a bad day, just going out to sit for a few minutes, or however long.  Yesterday I was having a bad time of it and just went outside.  I was easily destressed.  I need to do it more often, and am anxious for the deck to be finished.*


----------



## AZ Jim (Jun 22, 2019)

Marie5656 said:


> *I am finding it especially relaxing when I am having a bad day, just going out to sit for a few minutes, or however long.  Yesterday I was having a bad time of it and just went outside.  I was easily destressed.  I need to do it more often, and am anxious for the deck to be finished.*


I know the feeling.  My wife and I used to enjoy our patio but when she passed I stopped using the patio.  Beginning yesterday I went out in the morning and enjoyed it for a couple of hours.  I'll take advantage of early mornings on days that it is not too hot.


----------



## Keesha (Jun 22, 2019)

Finding quiet time outside amongst the wildlife is always welcoming. 
Nature offers such tranquility. It’s nice to hear that you are enjoying it so much.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 22, 2019)

Marie, I'm glad you're getting a deck and spending some time outdoors.  Nothing is so peaceful and beautiful as watching the birds, bunnies, squirrels and other creatures who may visit your home.  I love to sit out in the evening if there's a breeze and it's not too buggy.  Sometimes deer will stroll by grazing beyond my fence, of course a nice sunset makes it that much better.

Please share some pics with us when your deck is complete.


----------

